# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  کتاب فارسی برنامه نویسی جاوا تحت وب

## springboy

سلام دوستان
کسی لینک دانلود کتاب فارسی برنامه نویسی جاوا تحت وب دارد؟؟

----------


## محمد فدوی

سلام.
لطفا قبل از پرسید سؤال یه جستجوی ساده بکنید. یا حداقل یه نگاه به تاپیک‌های اعلان بخش‌های جاوا بندازید.
در این تاپیک کتاب‌های مختلفی در مورد جاوا توسط دوستان قرار داده شده.
در بخش Java EE و در تاپیک‌های اعلان میتونید مقالات مفیدی در این زمینه بخونید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## jaberdesigner

دنبال منابع فارسی برای جاوا نگرد 
فقط منابع انگلیسی

----------

